# Führende Null in einem Datum



## Mela (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem, und zwar hab ich aus einer Textdatei unter anderem mit dem StringBuffer und dem Tokenizer ein Datum ausgelesen im Format TTMMYYYY über den Gregorian Calendar. Jetzt möcht ich genau dieses Datum wieder in eine Textdatei schreiben und zwar hab ich es wie folgt versucht:

```
public String getDatum() {
        int tag = datum.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH);
        int monat=datum.get(Calendar.MONTH)+1;
        int jahr=datum.get(Calendar.YEAR);
        String datum=""+tag+monat+jahr;
        return datum;
    }
```

Er macht es, nur mein Problem ist jetzt, das er wenn er beim Tag und beim Monat eine führende Null findet, die einfach nicht mit ausgibt.

Aus Datei gelesen sieht so aus:  06.01.2006
In Datei geschrieben sieht so aus: 612006

Wie mach ich es das ich dann einen Sting mit 06012006 bekomme?

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte  :bahnhof: 

Danke


----------



## madboy (9. Mai 2006)

Hi mela,

Schau Dir mal SimpleDateFormat an. Ist recht einfach damit.

Gruß,
madboy


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mai 2006)

Benutze die Forumsuche, es gibt dazu unzählige Beispiele.


----------



## SebiB90 (9. Mai 2006)

einfach gucken ob tag < 10 ist wenn ja ne 0 dran hängen ansonsten nicht


----------

